
Serverless – Passing the Buck? Pt.2 - altsang
https://www.lunchbadger.com/serverless-passing-buck-pt-2/
======
skar5151
Like the thought leadership. However predicting costs in Serverless
environments can be a challenge. Infrastructure costs, even if elastic are
more predictable. Thoughts on how to project spend or determining compute
resources per function ?

~~~
altsang
Very very true. Cost of compute is already published per cloud provider. For
example, on AWS, it's currently first 1M is free. After that it's a million
per $.20. At some point of volume depending on your use case there's going to
be an inflection of just running your own container or VM. The bigger
challenge here is tracking and understanding your usage as it pertains to your
application, beyond the compute resources on a per call basis. We're intending
on building governance and metering for infrastructure usage as part of our
orchestration solution to help shed light on this area.

------
glougheed
Don’t worry about the OS, focus on your App - interesting take on API's

~~~
altsang
Thanks! We think what we've built can potentially give you the best of both
worlds. No one is going pigeonhole your entire API solution into just
serverless infrastructure. But a portion of it can be and should be if you
want the most efficient cost of compute and manageability.

